

Show hn: Twitter spammer - sharing a byproduct - ezl
http://twitterspammer.com

======
ezl
Why not. Saw someone had posted a byproduct of their startup, so I did. Not as
cool as the other guys, but it was something I built as part of a "marketing"
(ok, airbnb style spam) strategy for my last startup.

It searches for tweets based on keywords you specify, the follows the sender.
If the sender follows back, it tweets at them or dms them.

